# anyone remember the clear/mosaic yummy soaps featured on QVC?



## MACreation (Sep 3, 2005)

Names, like rain, wintergreen, ducky...bath bombs, body scrubs with scents like tahiti, lime, watermelon..........the website is named something like bodybath...i have No clue, but i need help to find this brand


----------



## AlliSwan (Sep 3, 2005)

I know Primal Elements soap has some amazing soap "loaves" and "slices." You can find them in specialty stores or look on eBay: http://search.ebay.com/search/search...trypage=search

This seller also makes their own comparable stuff. http://stores.ebay.com/MOUNTAIN-LOAF...toreviewQQtZkm


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Sep 7, 2005)

Honestly, the best soap like the one you're talking about is from a little store in Tampa/St. Petersburg. They make all the soap by hand on site and it smells freakin' amazing!!! You should check it out, it's way better then that Primal Elements stuff...

http://www.sisteragnes.com/main.htm

check it out, these are the only soaps I use and they smell exactly like what they say they are. Even my boyfriend has gotten addicted!!!


----------

